

Innovate or stagnate: Why your next phone will suck if Samsung beats Apple - mikecane
http://www.digitaltrends.com/apple/innovate-or-stagnate-why-your-next-phone-will-suck-if-samsung-beats-apple/

======
mhd
So, they're saying Apple can't win based solely on the product, so they have
to win via patent warfare, or else we'll end up with worse products?

------
mtgx
Isn't Apple the one that has stagnated lately?

